# Last summer's ICE garden photos found!



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 23, 2011)

These are some shots of clones I flowered last summer. they're at about 4 weeks! I'm trying to get pictures of their mother off of one of those key chain photo albums but have changed computers and lost the software disc for the device since I used it last! Anyways, happy drooling! LOL


----------



## Irish (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you kindly brother. 

these do resemble my ww that i just got a clone back after a two year absence, after mine were froze out. 

those look nice. ...peace...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 27, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> thank you kindly brother.
> 
> these do resemble my ww that i just got a clone back after a two year absence, after mine were froze out.
> 
> those look nice. ...peace...



 You're very welcome,and thank you for your kind words... White widow isn't much different as far as the buzz (potency and body/head affect) but ice nugs are MUCH denser and have a heavy fuel like taste to them, almost like sour diesel. Great smell, quite neutral compared to AK-48 or Bubblicious. It's a good strain and if it not for my need to grow as many species as I can, I'd be happy growing this from clones for Therese of my life! I still think I'll buy some fem.seeds and put them in the frig for a rainy day!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 27, 2011)

:48:

Thanks for shareing...As for your keychain allbum..cant you just plug the usb port in and Windos XP or better will find the Drivers...just my thaughts..though clouded with Bong resadue..

take care and be safe


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 3, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :48:
> 
> Thanks for shareing...As for your keychain allbum..cant you just plug the usb port in and Windos XP or better will find the Drivers...just my thaughts..though clouded with Bong resadue..
> 
> take care and be safe


See I thought so too, but seven gives me this " the disc must be formatted" and then warns that all my data will be lost.. I can still view the pictures on it though so I know the files are good! IDK... Any suggestions guys?


----------



## Irish (Mar 5, 2011)

send them to your picture program first. i use kodak, and when i put the stick in the usb a box pops up that asks which program i wish to use. so if you have say picassa, send them there first because they prolly need resized. make sense? peace...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 7, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> send them to your picture program first. i use kodak, and when i put the stick in the usb a box pops up that asks which program i wish to use. so if you have say picassa, send them there first because they prolly need resized. make sense? peace...


yeah, but I don't have access to the files... It tells me to format disc before use and wants to wipe it clean to do so... I can't even view what's on it!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 10, 2011)

So I found the software online! I finally got access to the photos on the digital album... Here's a link to the page they're on... http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54845&page=3 (post #53)
These are taken at 48 days flowering, and my computer died on day 49... The last pictures I had of her, but she went 67 days so was quite a bit larger than this at harvest...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 17, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 31, 2011)

The mother of all these plants is my avatar... Or was at the time of this post... Got some going now so chances are if it's more than a few months old when you're reading this... I've got a new flowered picture on here! She was a beast though, we'll say that!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=55110
^^^there's a link^^^


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice looking plant man!


----------

